# Need an MP3 Player



## ackers (Jul 27, 2008)

It's my bday tomorrow and have some £££ to spend! I really want an MP3 Player as I just love music so can anyone recommend me one? I have the iPod Shuffle in mind as they are soo small and portable.

Has to be at least 1gb and with good sound quality (if it comes with good earphones then that's a plus!). Oh yeah, willing to spend up to £50.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

USE ur ds lolz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 perhaps an ipod classic?


----------



## Baroque Obama (Jul 27, 2008)

If you can find a sansa clip in Europe, then get one.  It's actually got a screen and unlike the new shuffle (not the 1g one), it doesn't hiss with sensetive IEM's.


----------



## gaboumafou (Jul 27, 2008)

If you can find a Sansa e200 (2, 4 or 6 gb), for cheap, it's a great and cheap MP3 player, Ipod-style. And you can install Rockbox on it! (Rockbox is a custom firmware that allow you to customize the player in many ways, even allowing you to play Gameboy ROMs on it!!).

http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/20...ries-review.php


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know if they sell these in Europe, but if they do, definitely consider getting a Creative ZEN X-Fi MP3 player:
http://www.creative.com/products/mp3/zenxfi/

Comes in 8GB, 16GB and 32GB. 

However, they also have a lot of other great MP3 players as well:
http://www.creative.com/products/mp3/


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Creative is now a crap company.... Even urza said this. THEIR NEW PRODUCTS ARE nothing but trendy shit. Really. The original Zen was terrible, with huge number of bugs, and white screens of deaths, with lack of any updates. The Zen itself felt like it was made of cheap plastic, but it was fairly durable. The new Zen X-fi is just the original Zen, with a useless "wifi" that's only used for creative's chat service, and nothing more. It also has 9 buttons, just for navagating. A separate button for hold, turning off, and etc. The chat is actually really annoying, because you have to make an account on their own site, and  The sound quality is good, at least, however, I'd really not get any Creative products now, if I were you. I'd rather go with a Cowon product (But their products are very expensive, compared to others.), or a Sansa.

Get a sansa clip. It's the size of a Shuffle, but has a screen, an Ogg support, great sound quality (Get yourself some good phones though. Doesn't require any amps, because it sounds great. Really cheap too. Better sounding than shit sounding Ipods.


----------



## Jax (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I have a 4GB Creative Zen and I'm very much pleased with it.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

In all honestly, nothing measures to the build quality of the iPods. They are popular for a number of reasons, quality being just one of them.


----------



## Beware (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd recommend a Sansa Clip or anything Archos if you'd like something bigger.  Anything but iPod or Creative (which is a damn shame considering how great Creative was before).  I suppose Creative is the lesser of two evils, but Sansa would be a good buy if you are looking for something small and functional.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> In all honestly, nothing measures to the build quality of the iPods. They are popular for a number of reasons, quality being just one of them.



Too bad ipods are overrated to fuck, thanks to some of the stupidest fanboys around. Iphones are ok, imo.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ipods arent that great. It is overrated. I have a different mp3 player and its batteries last longer than ipods. Ive also had it for a while now, and compared to my cousins ipod, it lasts long because hers broke a while back.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respectfully, I disagree. Nothing compares to the Ipod's UI, the build quality, and the over-all user experience.


----------



## Baroque Obama (Jul 28, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?  longer than 40 hours on the classic?


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

Baroque Obama said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is probably comparing battery life to the Ipod Touch, or perhaps one of the old minis.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the mandatory iTunes.

If you don't need a huge capacity, I'd get this.

http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?mai...;products_id=17

One of the top audiophile portable players, if you're into that. Also highly customizable.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I wanted to say. They're horribly overrated. Almost all my friends have an ipod, and 3 out of 5 all said " The ipods have an amazing sound quality, and are so great! It's probably the best Mp3 around. Only idiots will buy anything else." 

The thing is it's not. The sound is sub-par, and it's horribly overpriced. I can get a Cowon D2, 8 gig, for the same price as the 8 gig Ipod nano. And guess what? The Cowon D2 has 52 hours of battery life, a 2.5 inch touchscreen, great sound quality (Has a bit of a bass roll-off with higher IEMs, and phones, but still better than an ipod, that has nothing in the sound. Just flat out sound. Boring, and average.) along with a few tactile controls, a flash player, dictionary, and FIRMWARES. What does the ipod nano have that the Cowon D2 doesn't? A few games you have to pay for. 

And, when my friends say that it's so great, I correct them, saying that it's not, and they're horribly flawed, seeing they're using fucking stock earbus that came with the ipod. My friend bought a bose, and these guys think it's the best sound quality in the world. I say you can get way better sound for that price, and they say "No it's not! You're wrong! it sounds unbelievably good!" THEY'VE BEEN USING FUCKING IPOD EARBUDS, AND THEY THINK THEY KNOW MORE THAN I DO? I'VE BEEN LOOKING AT GRADOS, KOSS PORTA PROS, SENNHEISERS, SHURE, UE, and loads of other shit, and they think they know more than me? I spent more money than them on finding good phones, and they're saying complete bullshit, and coming up with the lamest fucking reasons you'll ever hear.

Back on topic, ipod is nothing more than a horribly overrated mp3 player. Sure it has a pretty good build, but so many of its users are so horribly ignorant. If they actually gave better players a try, they wouldn't say that. BUT NO, THEY THINK IPODS ARE THE BEST, AND THEY CAN'T BE BEATEN, JUST BECAUSE THEY THINK SO.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Baroque Obama said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cowon D2: 52 hours of battery. CNet tests 53 hours in their CNET labs.
Cowon Iaudio 7: 60 hours. 56 hours.

Sorry for double posting, but I'm angry at those recommending the ipod over other players.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Words do not describe how wrong you are. You pay more for style, for quality, for support, for the knowledge that your money doesn't go to china. Apple spent time making a UI, and btw, my iphone drives my ultra-expensive shure earbuds well, resulting in high quality sound.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Cowon D2: 52 hours of battery. CNet tests 53 hours in their CNET labs.
> Cowon Iaudio 7: 60 hours. 56 hours.


Those two are usually the ones I hear recommended besides the usual iPod...

I also heard the iRiver(Unsure of model) is good.

But I can't really give my opinion because the only mp3 player I own is one of those cheapy Zen Nano Plus things(and my DS).


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee it sure is trolling around here.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

oh please. That is in no way a troll. It is how I feel. For a good example of trolling, refer to you're JPH thread.


----------



## fischju (Jul 28, 2008)

*burn*


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose I should've mentioned Iphones and Ipod touch are an exception, although I really hate that the Iphones need a different headphone jack (Like those that say "Iphone compatible earphones", and that Ipod touches are expensive as fuck. 400 bucks for 8 gigs? Give me a break (Tax in Vancouver is 13% 7% for PST and 6% for GST. Or is it the other way around?) But great UI? really? All they did was make an incredibly simple UI, just with coverflow. It appeals, but it doesn't look like they spent too much time into it. Really GREAT. Style? It's thin, it has a clickwheel, it has other stuff and I'll give them a point for style, but a Samsung P2 is more stylish than an ipod. 

Made in china? Well, bullshit. It's made in Korea. We fucking invented Mp3 players in the world. Sure, it sucked with it's little 31 megabytes, but sure, we made it, and invented it. All Apple did was just make an mp3 2 years later it was first introduced. I'm not saying we make the best mp3s in the world, since we don't have any harddrive based Mp3s, or any flash based one with high capacity., or some other stuff. But Ipods are certainly extremely overrated. That's a fact you cannot deny.

And which Shures are we talking about? Their $99 one? Shure doesn't suit my taste, because they produce a sound frequency, that extremely lacks bass. Nothing more than average mids, highs. Still better than stock ipod ones. Their top model is great, but far too expensive.

Lastly, the price. You're spending a hundred bucks more for a product, just because it's a brand name? The Sansa Fuze is 50 bucks cheaper than the Ipod nano, but does EVERYTHING the Ipod nano does. What major advantage does it have? It doesn't. It uses an inferior sound card, no replaceable battery, no micro sd slot for more memory, and it's a big brand name. There's the 4 hours difference in battery life, but it's actually only about 1-2 hour difference, because the producers always stretch the time, and etc. 

Get my point? Also, if you think I'm trolling, I'm not. Go to Anythingbutipod.com, and find my account, which is called, Joyounghoon. I've been registered since last year. I used to have an account in 2006, but I lost it's password, as well as the ID.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

They fixed the headphone jack issue with the 3g. You have no idea what went into making that UI, so I advise you keep quiet. Keep telling yourself the p2 (whatever that is) is more stylish.

The set of shure's I purchased cost me close to 500 dollars.

The fuze has no style. The entire experience of using it sucks. 

Your mp3 player is cheap because RND didn't cost as much. The UI was slapt together, it uses off-shelf components, etc. The Ipod had  time put in to it. It truly delvers the best experience possible, and as thus, everyone owns one. Everyone except you, apparently.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> They fixed the headphone jack issue with the 3g. You have no idea what went into making that UI, so I advise you keep quiet. Keep telling yourself the p2 (whatever that is) is more stylish.
> 
> The set of shure's I purchased cost me close to 500 dollars.
> 
> ...



Now you're just being a huge fanboy. Best experience possible? That's just laughable. EVERYONE HAS ONE? Bullshit. You're posts are hilarious. Have you even used that many players out side the ipods?

HAHAHAHA. In Korea, Ipods don't sell too well. Why? It doesn't have what other players have. Majorly, a good sound quality, korean support, DMB services, a good battery life, and a few others. They sell it at the same prices too, and Irivers sell extremely well in Korea. No, they're not a fucking rip off of Ipods, because Iriver came out in 1999. It's just that none of their good players ever actually got localized, because Iriver was smart not to do so. It wouldn't have sold, because of the fanboys, and lots of the ignorant consumers that just buy things because they're a big brand names.

Fuze's experience sucks? Have you even tried it, or are you just saying this, because you're such a huge fanboy? I've used other sansa products before, and they've been fantastic. Good quality (Decent sound), and cheap. I dropped mine a few times, but no scratch, or anything of the sort. I sold mine for 110 bucks when I needed money, and the buyer (Who was my friend) was glad to buy one, because he didn't want to buy an overpriced ipod.

Also, good quality? SO THAT'S WHY MY FRIEND'S IPOD JUST BROKE WHEN HE DROPPED IT. Or like when the ipod classics have such a weak metal back, that scratches like absolutely crazy. Not just one of them, but 5 of the ones my friends have. They all had to get this case for it, because it's back was scratching like crazy.

You tell me to be quiet, I suggest you to do the same. You don't seem to know that many Mp3s to begin with, and simply say that without even knowing how it looks, or how it works.

What are you? Steve jobs? We don't care.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't make this fucking arguement. EVERYONE has one, and it offers the best experience possible. If they sucked, people wouldn't buy them.

In Korea, Products not made by Korean Companies don't sell well. Koreans don't appear to care about user experience much.

Used one for 5 minutes, promptly laughed my way away.

You appear to be making a lifestyle out of bashing apple products. You are beyond help, you will always have this absurd and utterly wrong opinion. Carry on.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Gee it sure is trolling around here.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Your posts make me laugh. Honestly, you're not getting it. So, since you're not getting the facts, why bother? Apple makes good softwares, and I even used to use the macs. They're good for business, movies, etc. However, I don't feel the same with the Ipods.

So, I don't give you fuck about you're little stupid opinions, because I don't care. You're just like any other Apple fanboys I've encountered, and there's one thing similar about all of them. They're ignorant down to their core. 

You've probably used something like MPIO, which is a shit company, but you're posts are so hilarious, I think you made me pee a little.
Have fun sleeping with Steve Job, and good night.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2005/08/10/apple-b...-player-market/
http://www.geek.com/ipod-not-so-popular-in-south-korea/
http://www.betanews.com/article/Report_iPo...orea/1123790431
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/08/11/apple_ipod_sk/

"Apple barely a contender in South Korean MP3 player market"

Old post is old, but it's still the same as it ever was. So, take your fucking fanboyism elsewhere.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Your posts make me laugh. Honestly, you're not getting it. So, since you're not getting the facts, why bother? Apple makes good softwares, and I even used to use the macs. They're good for business, movies, etc. However, I don't feel the same with the Ipods.
> 
> So, I don't give you fuck about you're little stupid opinions, because I don't care. You're just like any other Apple fanboys I've encountered, and there's one thing similar about all of them. They're ignorant down to their core.
> 
> ...



"Maybe Koreans really like to buy homegrown. Korea is also one of the few markets where a native word processor has beaten out MS Word."

If that doesn't explain it to you I can't help you.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creative: It was once a good brand, now it's completely horrible. All their new Mp3s are trendy based, so they're not putting in as much effort as they did before.
Archos? Why would you even use a PMP for music?

Also, let me guess. You probably listen to tracks at 128 kbps?


----------



## Enter260 (Jul 28, 2008)

you know ojsinnerz, the ipod's sound quality is not shit.  a good number of audiophiles use them.  granted, they are also using them with an amp.  if you look around head-fi (which i assume you do since you said you did a great deal of research on headphones), you would know.  most would agree that it has a flat sound, which is good, but slightly lacking in the bass department.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep in mind this was around the time the mini came out.

Apple lossless actually. You are trying oh so hard to appear to be superior to me in some way, but in the end I own the headphones you want, own the device you secretly want, and is not a rabid, insane fanboy of any company nor against any company in a similar way, which makes me...normal. Unlike you.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Enter260 said:
			
		

> you know ojsinnerz, the ipod's sound quality is not shit.  a good number of audiophiles use them.  granted, they are also using them with an amp.  if you look around head-fi (which i assume you do since you said you did a great deal of research on headphones), you would know.  most would agree that it has a flat sound, which is good, but slightly lacking in the bass department.



You can get better sound quality for the price.... Also, the D2 has a 74 mW of output, thus doesn't need much of an amp, although it does have it's bass roll off with higher phones.

Also, I'm a member of Head-fi as well.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh.... You're not getting it. It's the same as ever in Korea. If you could read Korean, I wish you could see it, but you can't. 

As for the Shure, not really. I'm much more interested in the Sleek Audio SA6 at the moment. Also, don't look at the Cnet's review, because it's outdated.

I'm the fucking fanboy? You're the fucking fanboy. You're claiming every piece of MP3 in the world is a piece of shit, and I'm just saying that the Ipods are very overrated.WHY ARE YOU SO FUCKING IGNORANT? Honestly. You're calling everything a piece of shit, and saying THAT I'M THE FANBOY? Your posts are hilarious. You're pretty much saying Apple is flawless in every single way possible. Well, it's flawed, so go *#$& youself.

Yea, you listen to Apple lossless, go have so much fun with that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

I am not saying it was ever different. Koreans want Korea made stuff, and they buy that. Always has been this way.

You wish you had $500 to spend on headphones.

I am not saying they are "shit". They are not as good. The iPods are not over rated. They are loved by their users because they are amazing. The number of things they do right is incredible, and the mistakes have all been fixed. The current models are damn near perfect. Apple is not flawless. The ipod, however, is at nearly flawless at this point.

Also, I am not ignorant. 

Apple Lossless is the same as all other lossless audio. However, the Ipod does not accept FLAC. My only complaint.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

double post


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I am not saying it was ever different. Koreans want Korea made stuff, and they buy that. Always has been this way.
> 
> You wish you had $500 to spend on headphones.
> 
> ...



"The fuze has no style. The entire experience of using it sucks.

Your mp3 player is cheap because RND didn't cost as much. The UI was slapt together, it uses off-shelf components, etc."

" 
Have fun with whatever hunk of junk you use to listen to music."

Not calling it shit? Right.....

Anyway, since you brought this up, (I am not saying it was ever different. Koreans want Korea made stuff, and they buy that. Always has been this way.)

Lets just say North Americans love what's made in North America, and Korea likes what's made in Korea.

This battle is getting nowhere, because I have no intentions of losing, and neither do you.

If you don't mind that, then I'll stop. If you still want to continue, fine by me.


----------



## Linear (Jul 28, 2008)

Why so serious?

come on, this thread went from a simple question to a war, is it really that important if your opinion is different from other peoples?


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At no point I called it shit. I'd only qualify as shit if it failed at the task of playing music.

No. North Americans buy Sony products, while Japan only buys Sony products. See, the western world isn't insane. They buy what's best. The Western world does not care where the product was made, long as it is either the cheapest or the best.

I am willing to keep this going as long as you still reply. I always enjoy a reasoned discussion.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## LagunaCid (Jul 28, 2008)

iPods aren't overrated, but sure as fuck they're overpriced.
My Sandisk is superior to an iPod in every way (rockbox FUCK YER), and yet it was half the price of its iPod equivalent.
I suggest getting a Rockbox equivalent mp3 player. When you go rockbox, you never go bacx =p


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> iPods aren't overrated, but sure as fuck they're overpriced.
> My Sandisk is superior to an iPod in every way (rockbox FUCK YER), and yet it was half the price of its iPod equivalent.
> I suggest getting a Rockbox equivalent mp3 player. When you go rockbox, you never go bacx =p



How's the Rockboxx UI? I haven't used it in YEARS, but last time I used it the UI was horrible.


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 28, 2008)

Face it oj, EVERYONE uses iPod.






But most of the time, they use it like this.


----------



## LagunaCid (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> LagunaCid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been through many revamps. The UI is quite good at the moment, with some fantastic themes.
And the sound quality.... faaaabulous! I personally like the many ways you can adjust your sound with it as well. Songs at 2x speed is also a nice way to kill boredom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it was fun to have rockbox around to play Gameboy games while I didn't have my DS, hah.


----------



## the_joeba (Jul 28, 2008)

I recommend one from this list (not an ipod though)
http://www.rockbox.org/manual.shtml
I don't know about the availability of all of them, but Rockbox is such a great os/firmware. It allows my MP3 player (sansa 200) to play movies, and it doesn't have that feature. I would never use it, but it just shows how powerful Rockbox is.


----------



## fischju (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't be talkin' bout my wonderful Archos 605!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, you didn't say it was shit, but it sounds like you're completely thinking it was a worthless products. These companies also take time, and make investments to make a fine product, and sell it. It's not just Apple. These guys try to make money too.

Also, Why does Iaudiophile.com, Anythingbutipod.com and these kinds of sites exist? These two sites may be a global thing, but I haven't seen any Koreans, or Japanese, or Chinese, or anyone like that around. We have quite a lot of members, and clearly, there must be a reason why they exist.

And as for the cheapest, that's wrong, because like I said. There are cheaper alternatives available. They may be thinking it's the best, but most of them don't do any sort of research. No, people don't care for what's the best. Everyone just gets it out of their own preferance. You don't see so many Sony fanboys buying a Wii, or a 360, do you? Same goes for other consoles, do you? 

I'll give you a credit for actually listening to lossless, and not using ipod earbuds.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Also, Rockbox= Great stuff. I used to use it myself with the Sansa. Great But I needed money desparately, and I just formatted it, and sold it. 

The themes look fabulous. I would get a new E200, if it took Rockbox, but the new versions can't. And, the default themes look AWFUL, so get yourself a theme with it for sure.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apple puts more effort into it. You know, despite not being willing to admit it, that none of these companies could have came up with an UI like the ipod's. That UI was, then, just as revolutionary as the Iphone's is today.

Personally, I think portable devices are no place for audiophile concerns. The audio will never be pristine, it will be exposed to the elements of the outside. 

Now on the subject of ABI. A combination of insane people who hate Apple, and a few who MUST, by any means, go against the norm. Even when they know they are wrong. 

Ignoring the last part as it is a rephrased version of what I said, applied to a subject that I did not intend it to be applied for.


----------



## fischju (Jul 28, 2008)

ojsinnerz, we are all discussing this on #gbatemp.net on irc.efnet.net


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 28, 2008)

Alright, time to shift back towards topic. If you want to start an in-depth discussion about the many pros and cons of different MP3 players, please start a new topic. This one should only be for recommendations for the original poster.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About your last post, I knew this would come in handy. http://www.anythingbutipod.com/about.php

Also, I was more focused on Ipods, than Iphones.... Did you not read my two exceptions? Iphones are pretty good, and now that the problem was fixed, I don't have too much problem with it. The only problem with it is now, is how expensive it is to get it in Canada, because you need to make multiple contracts before actually making a purchase. Correct me if I'm wrong though, because I'm not too sure on this, but this is what my friend told me. 

And I suppose I'll agree that the UI of Iphones/Ipod Touch are pretty good. And, lastly, I don't have a lot of money to buy any decent amps (Other than a Fii0 one, which is good for the price), nor do I have a lot of money to have anything like a higer Shure model. (I'm saving up money to buy either an Ultrasone HFI-780, FreQ-show, or a SA6. I don't find that Shure has such a "fun" sound, because it's not the best for bass.), so I need to use something with a decent output.


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 28, 2008)

I am done for the night, as the mod said. Needless to said, i have a few corrections and other things to say. Sadly, I am unable to.


----------



## LagunaCid (Jul 28, 2008)

So, I recommend the highest capacity Sansa E200 you can find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or an iPod video if you want a brick in your pocket :3


----------



## Talaria (Jul 28, 2008)

Although Ipod's don't have the greatest build quality and are overrated and can be sometimes more expensive and you have to use crappy Itunes. I still reccommend them. I have a Ipod Nano 3rd gen and love it. It's slimmer and more compact then alot of mp3 player's out there and the gui/control interface is amazing. Just being able to easily flick past songs just by rotating your thumb is brilliant Although occasionally accidently flicking the volume up and down can get annoying. Another thing is that they look good..well the newer versions do. There are a number of better mp3 player's out there but they look ugly and bulky. Oh and one more thing, once you get over itunes it's all sweet.


----------



## Baroque Obama (Jul 28, 2008)

jesus christ.  talk about a lack of civilized discussion right?

i wonder why you listed the meizu m6 as a "audiophile" mp3 player?  although it has a powerful internal amp, it hisses pretty bad with IEM's.

i like apples players as they offer pretty damn good storage for the price, lossless playback (ALAC), gapless playback, and an actual LOD for connection to external amps too.  

a ipod nano 3g with a xin supermicro IV and some er4's (or whatever headphones you want) is a great combination.

As much as i like the D2 in terms of features, the Cowon team has been a little lackluster in supporting those features.  there has been problems with the codec support in the past.  don't know recently as i don't really follow their line of players as of late.

like before, i very much recommend Sansas lower end players.  Meizu is pretty good too as long as you don't use overly sensitive headphones and don't mind a little slack with the firmware.


----------



## LagunaCid (Jul 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> they offer pretty damn good storage for the price


tehee

you mean the opposite, right?
iPods are the most expensive mp3 player, hands down.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 28, 2008)

Baroque Obama said:
			
		

> i wonder why you listed the meizu m6 as a "audiophile" mp3 player?  although it has a powerful internal amp, it hisses pretty bad with IEM's.


The old one and SL are different, SL got a new audiochip, which I heard fixes many problems.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a 30gig Creative Zen Vision M...

have had it almost 2 years now.  battery life is still awesome.

with 30gig, I can put a COUPLE of movies, and still have a ton of music.

As for the people who say Creative has a lack of updates, that's because they DON'T NEED TO UPDATE!  I've never had a problem with mine!


----------



## Baroque Obama (Jul 28, 2008)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say 80 gigabytes for 250 dollars is a pretty good cost.  obviously i would be dead wrong if i was talking about flash memory.  also, whenever apple bumps up the storage of it's ipod's, their competitors generally follow suit.  the recent 30 to 80 gigabyte jump was due to apple.


----------



## ackers (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, I was not expecting my thread to turn into an mp3 player flame war that's for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After reading through, I didn't realize how much of a complete noob I was to mp3! All I really want is a device which simply plays mp3's - not too fussed about videos or photos etc. I'm mostly interested in listening to good quality music with out using my DS!

Can someone please explain this Rockbox thing to me, I mean will I be better off with it?

I guess I won't buy anything iPod related as ojsinnerz will probably come to my house and kill me. I guess I'll give Creative a miss too as they also seem to suck judging by what I've read here and this Sansa thing some of you have mentioned has got me interested, simply because it has been recommended a few times... still confused though. What about Meizu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to be clear I am willing to spend up to £50, want at least 1gb (mp3 players that can take microSDHC cards would be great as I have a spare 4gb card) and I want good sound quality!

EDIT: Also, an mp3 player which charges off the mains would be a plus as I don't like replacing batteries. What else can I say... has a nice simple GUI, isn't the shape of a phone (unless it's that good it doesn't matter), be better if it fits in my pockets... hmm that'll do for now.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> Wow, I was not expecting my thread to turn into an mp3 player flame war that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rockbox is an open-sourced firmware for various mp3s. It takes quite a while to make one, but it's great. It gets emulators, gapless playback, and brings out the player's fullest potiencial.

You can go ahead and buy an Apple product, I don't care. The only reason why I said that, is because he was claiming it was the best product in the world, and calling everything garbage. That's what ticked me off.

Sansa Clip. It's the size of the Ipod shuffe, but it actually has a screen, really good sound quality, really cheap, etc.  

Taken from Cnet.
Ipod Shuffle's overall score: 6.3
Sansa Clip's overall score: 7.5


----------



## ackers (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks ojsinnerz, at least now I can forget about the Shuffle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a damn shame this thing doesn't take microSDHC cards... anyone have any more recommendations, this is a real headache deciding what to get lol.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> Thanks ojsinnerz, at least now I can forget about the Shuffle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. You wanted something that takes Micro sdhc cards? Then there's the Sansa Fuze, which is a little smaller than the new ipod nanos. It can still does just as much, and takes micro sdhc cards.


----------



## BurlyEd (Jul 29, 2008)

Rockbox is great.  I used it on an old Archos Jukebox.
Unfortunately, no device currently in *production *will run Rockbox AFAIK.
Please correct me if this is not true.
If they ever get it running on a Fuze, I would probably buy one - otherwise no.

Sandisk is stupid for not helping Rockbox with the port.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 29, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> Rockbox is great.  I used it on an old Archos Jukebox.
> Unfortunately, no device currently in *production *will run Rockbox AFAIK.
> Please correct me if this is not true.
> If they ever get it running on a Fuze, I would probably buy one - otherwise no.
> ...



D2 is still available. The Rockbox is still under construction for it, as of the moment.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 29, 2008)

eeeewww apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's not kewl
go with iriver or samsung yepp.

iriver e100 is a very simple and clean mp3. 
http://www.iriver.com/product/p_detail.asp?pidx=87
large screen, very clean exterior, 30fps videos, 

if you really have the money, get yourself a pmp.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jul 29, 2008)

Or you could go for the upcoming Creative Mozaic. That looks pretty flashy (depends on your taste) and it's apparently around $130US for 8GB.

http://sg.creative.com/products/product_Cr...p;product=17897

As zidane_genome said, the Creative Vision:M is awesome. I've also had mine for 2 years and there's nothing wrong with it save the large size.


----------



## ackers (Jul 29, 2008)

I ended up buying the Sansa Clip after spending a long 4 hours in the #anythingbutipod irc channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it was worth it.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jul 29, 2008)

I personally own a 16GB Sandisk Sansa View.  Love it!!

It is great for music, last about 30 hrs on an average charge.  (lower volume and dont use backlight). I have never used it for video, so I couldnt tell you about video quality and battery life.

The music sounds great, just be sure to upgrade the headphones, much like any other mp3 player.

If you want somthing small, maybe the Sansa Clip would be appropriate.  It is really small and takes MicroSD cards to expand space.

The best part is, it uses Windows Media Player to sync the sansa and the music to the sansa.  Love it more than iTunes!

Hope this helps.


----------



## ackers (Jul 29, 2008)

suppachipmunk said:
			
		

> I personally own a 16GB Sandisk Sansa View.  Love it!!
> 
> Is that newer or older than the Sansa Fuze? Damn it even looks exactly like the Fuze!
> 
> ...



What does it mean to sync up with WMP?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 29, 2008)

To add my views to the pile here...

I'm kinda disappointed with my iPod (Video, 30GB).  Granted, I got it for the storage space, but even then, it acts like a roach motel.  Yeah, it plays music, and yeah it's good for portability, but the thing is so...strange with its storage though.  Let's say that I have a good bunch of music to send to a friend.  I can't just drag the files from iTunes and just throw them into a .zip (never worked for me thus far).  I have to open up Winamp, and then search for the specific song and THEN get the exact path from the iPod.  This is another thing that gets me about it.  The folders and files are sorted in some bass-ackwards method.  All hidden folders, starting from F00 going through Fwhatever.  And then the files inside are any random four letters.mp3.  Can't wait to find SHIT.mp3 or FUCK.mp3 or HELL.mp3.  

I really would have liked for it to be just plain drag-and-drop.  Which, given my luck, it probably is, just that when you do the music transfer through iTunes, it gets fucked up like that.  Silly me.  =\  Oh well, I guess I can spend a weekend moving all of the files to my laptop and trying to sort them out.  Renaming is going to be a bitch though, yeehaw.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 29, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> suppachipmunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The View is older than the Fuze, because Fuze is their newest model. 

View is bigger than the fuze. It's got a 2.4 inch screen, and it's sold at a decent price for the capacity. Of course, it's more expensive than the Fuze or the Clip.

I didn't like it that much, but it's decent, I guess.


----------

